# Raws got the boot again?



## Dyers Eve (Dec 1, 2011)

WTF? I dont see his name in the sponsor section.


----------



## Killermonkey (Dec 1, 2011)

Raws never fucked me but these antics are too much. I'm going with someone else from on.


----------



## SRX (Dec 1, 2011)

They always come back with a new name. If hes gone from here for good we need to keep a look out for his list on other boards. Watch for same sale tatics.


----------



## independent (Dec 1, 2011)

this is real bad news for anyone who recently placed an order because he's just gonna say fuck them now.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 1, 2011)

Young and the Raws?

Raws of our lives? 

General Raws?


----------



## Killermonkey (Dec 1, 2011)

Breaking raws!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 1, 2011)

1st of the month....bet a nigga didn't pay....again.


----------



## Killermonkey (Dec 1, 2011)

His credibility is beyond repair, at least with me. I would have to be an idiot to send him more money with this new found reputation.


----------



## Mig139 (Dec 1, 2011)

Is Raws black? I notice some black tendencies!


----------



## Ahrnold (Dec 1, 2011)

they all look the same


----------



## bmw (Dec 1, 2011)

Mig139 said:


> Is Raws black? I notice some black tendencies!



because he either doesn't pay his bills, or doesn't pay them on time?


----------



## Mig139 (Dec 1, 2011)

Take a guess!!!!!!


----------



## SRX (Dec 1, 2011)

bmw said:


> because he either doesn't pay his bills, or doesn't pay them on time?


 

He should have his Family First card soon. Then he can pay some bills. Buy some wesson and call it usp grade GSO thats point on.


----------



## Ahrnold (Dec 1, 2011)

difference between Raws and a pizza...a pizza can feed a family of 4?


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 1, 2011)

He forgot to pay sponsor dues "again"...


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 1, 2011)

negroman


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 1, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> He forgot to pay sponsor dues "again"...



He couldn't, the king jew demanded a refund or else...


----------



## Mig139 (Dec 1, 2011)

lets make a poll to gauge Raw's blackness/wiggerness!  

blackness

Tiger Wood 
Jesse Jackson
or any other non-black black person


Wiggerness

eminem
Vanilla Ice
Bill Clinton

you guys get the idea!


----------



## SRX (Dec 1, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> He forgot to pay sponsor dues "again"...


 

Ya he donated 1,000,000,000,000 to the goverment to releave some of the USA dept. He drove his Lambo followed by his wife in her ferrari, and his girlfriend in her Rolls Royce Phantom. Then he will pay his dues. Remember hes getting TONS of emails, so be patient. Nutten but pocket change for RNM. We all need to live in Raws world, where can i get a script?


----------



## grynch888 (Dec 1, 2011)

Go Raws-NOT


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 1, 2011)

raws is a classic example of a jew.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 1, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> He couldn't, the king jew demanded a refund or else...


 
We'll shall see how that pans out for the king jew..lol..



SRX said:


> Ya he donated 1,000,000,000,000 to the goverment to releave some of the USA dept. He drove his Lambo followed by his wife in her ferrari, and his girlfriend in her Rolls Royce Phantom. Then he will pay his dues. Remember hes getting TONS of emails, so be patient. Nutten but pocket change for RNM. *We all need to live in Raws world, where can i get a script?*


 
Me too dog.. 

I hope we get a state of the union address soon from the higher ups...


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 1, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Young and the Raws?
> 
> Raws of our lives?
> 
> General Raws?


----------



## ExLe (Dec 1, 2011)

Raws is getting questioned for brothers rampage and death due to getting stiffed by him...

He is hanging low...
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146662-man-dies-ny-gym-fight.html


----------



## OnPoint88 (Dec 1, 2011)

I think everyone who got banned because of RNM should get a pardon and public apology.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 1, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> I think everyone who got banned because of RNM should get a pardon and public apology.



?


----------



## Rednack (Dec 1, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> ?


He said you're sucking sooo much horse cock lately, you're starting to look like one...horse cock that is..


----------



## big60235 (Dec 1, 2011)

Don't know what's going down but I have been in contact with Raws multiple times over the past 24 hours. He seems to be back on point and things are back on track. He has been straight up with me and keeps me in the loop all the time. Multiple orders have gone through with no problems.


----------



## weakback (Dec 1, 2011)

maybe raws or a mod will post in this section what the fuckin' problem is this time!


----------



## SRX (Dec 1, 2011)

Rednack said:


> He said you're sucking sooo much horse cock lately, you're starting to look like one...horse cock that is..


 

Hay dont pick on LITTLE DICK.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 1, 2011)

Rednack said:


> He said you're sucking sooo much horse cock lately, you're starting to look like one...horse cock that is..



Wrong thread cum dumpster


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2011)

WAY too many complaints by vets...


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 1, 2011)

so hes out


----------



## independent (Dec 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> WAY too many complaints by vets...



Did he stop giving you free gear?


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 1, 2011)

Ha


----------



## secdrl (Dec 1, 2011)

RAWS is G2G. He's just taking some time off to prepare for a "No Minimum, Killer Sale."


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> He couldn't, the king jew demanded a refund or else...



Prince is the king Jew, I'm just the hatchet man. 

I'll keep you all updated on my refund. I doubt he'll be back until that's sorted


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 1, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Prince is the king Jew, I'm just the hatchet man.
> 
> I'll keep you all updated on my refund. I doubt he'll be back until that's sorted



Do you blame Raws when you look in the mirror and see that your physique is nowhere near that of say.... KOS?


----------



## Chicknwaffles (Dec 1, 2011)

i have a question? Is it just the mods that need to get their stuff? or the members as well?? just curious


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 1, 2011)

He shouldn't come back, period. I hope Cap gets his refund, but that shouldn't be the make or break from him. Pars outed the shit out of him, he's now a known scammer.

Instead of the Money Hungry Jew King(Prince) letting him back, he should actually watch out for the community who puts money in his pockets(who am I kidding)


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 1, 2011)

Chicknwaffles said:


> i have a question? Is it just the mods that need to get their stuff? or the members as well?? just curious



I think you already know the answer to that...

I don't see any of the regulars keeping Raws off the board because of back orders...


----------



## Chicknwaffles (Dec 1, 2011)

no i dont know the answer to that cause i heard that raws had a deadline to get EVERYONE taken care of.. did the deadline dissapear


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 1, 2011)

Trust me, bro, there's no way in hell that's happening. Every time he comes back its "my main priority is taking care of my IM brothers" then thread after thread pops up with people saying he's ignoring them. It's an ongoing cycle.


----------



## Chicknwaffles (Dec 1, 2011)

wow, thats really sad.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 1, 2011)

I know. You can quote me on this. If he comes back, it will be the same shit again.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Did he stop giving you free gear?


Naw, I have tons of Raw's gear.....I look out for the members and take his gear...I do have some weird herpes looking sores now though...


----------



## Rednack (Dec 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Naw, I have tons of Raw's gear.....I look out for the members and take his gear...I do have some weird herpes looking sores now though...


that's from all the cat urine he mixes with his oils..


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2011)

Rednack said:


> that's from all the cat urine he mixes with his oils..


Pretty sure I got diseased hooker urine in mine...


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 1, 2011)

raws u need to clean ur pms


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 1, 2011)

that shit will buff out.. no worries Heavily herpe'd Heavy


----------



## gorrrillla (Dec 1, 2011)

i was ready to pull the trigger on his sale too...glad i hesitated


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 1, 2011)

Don't forget he deletes every negative post about him


----------



## RAWS n More (Dec 1, 2011)

im not ripping anyone off bro. not sure why i was taking down, mabey until i pay capt and parfs tomm.

im pm'ing admin and hi now


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 1, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> im not ripping anyone off bro. not sure why i was taking down, mabey until i pay capt and parfs tomm.
> 
> im pm'ing admin and hi now




hope you take care of that ish brah....i wanna blow up on that tne and give some unbiased reviews/log on your product


----------



## fsoe (Dec 1, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> im not ripping anyone off bro. not sure why i was taking down, mabey until i pay capt and parfs tomm.
> 
> im pm'ing admin and hi now




thank GOD ...  ,,,,, Can ya soot me an email and let me know what up ..... FSOE<<<<<< FSOE<<<<<< in subject


----------



## RAWS n More (Dec 1, 2011)

fsoe said:


> thank GOD ...  ,,,,, Can ya soot me an email and let me know what up ..... FSOE<<<<<< FSOE<<<<<<
> 
> fOE i mailed you.
> 
> ...


----------



## ExLe (Dec 1, 2011)

I got no beef with Raws just kinda ironic so many people having problems from a sponsor who has an avatar that says Cheaties...


----------



## RAWS n More (Dec 1, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Kinda ironic that his avatar says Cheaties...
> 
> As in Cheaties you all out of moneys...



That is bullshit brim i dont even know you and vice-versa. Just another guy with nothing constructive to say.

Did i not fill those orders, am i not refunding parf and capt tomm?

where am i taking ppl's money?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 2, 2011)

Raws bro, you're definately gettin work done son... Make sure you get that Jew Capt'n and Pars. LOL

People have been posting everyday, and I hope that anyone else that has yet been resolved post up that you need to speak with the bro. But this internet tough talk is getting old.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 2, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> That is bullshit brim i dont even know you and vice-versa. Just another guy with nothing constructive to say.
> 
> Did i not fill those orders, am i not refunding parf and capt tomm?
> 
> where am i taking ppl's money?


 

I updated my post before you replied to better reflect my intended post...

I have no probs with you bro...

I just know what people here have posted, and it seems every other day someone is starting a new thread about some issue...

I am sure you are and will be getting your shit together and will be on top of your game soon, but you can't not expect to get negative post when people are claiming they have been waiting months and are not getting a response...

Just take it with a grain of salt...

I'm sure in a few weeks we will be having a bunch of noobs with your logo on their signature again...


----------



## endurance724 (Dec 2, 2011)

i was given my tracker today, raws is still coming through with what he owes and is keeping his word.


----------



## colochine (Dec 2, 2011)

endurance724 said:


> i was given my tracker today, raws is still coming through with what he owes and is keeping his word.



Just got an email from him as well.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^nice bro, Yeah slowly but surely Raws is taking care of business. People are still talking smack on him. I've had a couple issues with orders, rather than MFing the dude try to be proffesional. If you guys have any questions about your orders and can't get a response, shoot me pm.

I'm here to learn and help... and If anyone needs help with an order... feel free to pm. And no I'm not Repping for him, but Ive been able to get everything owed to me.

Not sure if I can help, but I'm truly willing to help all my bros on this board.


----------



## RAWS n More (Dec 2, 2011)

Bro endurance was a new order. I mailed prince there was a prob w/ sponser fee. Will be taken care of tomm. I have mailed parf and told him he will be paid tomm and i will mail capt tomm at noon w/ his refund as i said i would.

There is no getting caught up now, im caught up and taken new orders and shipping next day. 

Guys i am back and fully stocked and doing my thing. Tomm when parf and capt are paid thats it. 

I see you guys hating on me alot, but i get no cred for coming back, after a hit that left me with nothing? Did i not man up and get the ball rolling MY way. You see no ppl posting now, waiting on orders. All u see is TD's now w/ great customer service.

Bro ikm not gonna lie. My brewer/shipper totally ripped me off. Same thing happens all the time to sponsers. I did not take the high road, i came back, took care of people owed, and will continue to provide a great product, with a much improved customer service all around.

My point is, i'm getting kicked around , while at the same time,doing the right thing.

Anyway, for those who dont like me,im sorry to hear that,as im a good guy. I enjoy the board here and the bros on it, and im damn sure not here to rip people off of there hard earned money.


----------



## wesn2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Why dont you guys just F*ck off and chill on bashing raws.... his threads were speaking for themselves give him credit wheres its do... I back Raws 100% he kept his word when he said hell make up for what happend.... Looking forward to seeing you back on the forums raws.. Dont listen to haters.. All they do is envy the best so take it as a complement and keep on doing what your doing... and from all the tru bros thanks...


----------



## RAWS n More (Dec 2, 2011)

wesn2 said:


> Why dont you guys just F*ck off and chill on bashing raws.... his threads were speaking for themselves give him credit wheres its do... I back Raws 100% he kept his word when he said hell make up for what happend.... Looking forward to seeing you back on the forums raws.. Dont listen to haters.. All they do is envy the best so take it as a complement and keep on doing what your doing... and from all the tru bros thanks...



Thanks Wes. 

WE here are doing good and looking forward to continued success here on IML.

It's a new day gentleman,you want something on the fly w/ great quality? Well we have a no minimum ,and will make you shit your pants at the new customer service.

Granite Labs is here, we are strong,we are excited w/ our new business. The problems we experienced are over. 

Customer service will be unmatched


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 2, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Pretty sure I got diseased hooker urine in mine...



Stop drinking from the source?????????.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 2, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Thanks Wes.
> 
> WE here are doing good and looking forward to continued success here on IML.
> 
> ...



YOUR FULL OF SHIT CUNTFULL BRAINS and i mean that in a nice way???...


----------



## RAWS n More (Dec 2, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> YOUR FULL OF SHIT CUNTFULL BRAINS and i mean that in a nice way???...



LOL, thanks for sharing Azza


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 2, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> LOL, i SCAM EVERYBODY Azza



Fixed for truth CUNTFULL BRAINS


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 2, 2011)

I will get pos rep now, anything i do gets me heaps of rep when your scumcunt name is mentioned, unless you dont know this but everybody hates you and wishes they never dealt with you…...


----------



## accl2325 (Dec 2, 2011)

For what it's worth I've been waiting on an order from raws for a while now got my tracker a few days back. I'm still waiting in it to work but he has been much more responsive and has been replying to all emails. I will post when it shows.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 2, 2011)

says the guy with 3 posts……...


----------



## accl2325 (Dec 2, 2011)

Alright stain I'm being impartial here if it doesn't you would know about that too but I understand your frustrations cause I've here dealing with them too. All I have to say is things are seeming better for him. I went weeks without a reply but more recently he seems to be getting it together. We will see.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 2, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> There is no getting caught up now, im caught up and taken new orders and shipping next day.
> 
> Guys i am back and fully stocked and doing my thing. Tomm when parf and capt are paid thats it.
> .


OMG Did you forget about me again


----------



## hypno (Dec 2, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> OMG Did you forget about me again



Wow DW still waiting? Hopefully your stuff is in the current shipments he sent out. If not that would be unbelievable. I know you been waiting a long time. Good luck bro!


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 2, 2011)

RNM Rep resume:


Pittsburgh63 said:


> ^^^nice bro, Yeah slowly but surely Raws is taking care of business. People are still talking smack on him. I've had a couple issues with orders, rather than MFing the dude try to be proffesional. If you guys have any questions about your orders and can't get a response, shoot me pm.
> 
> I'm here to learn and help... and If anyone needs help with an order... feel free to pm. And no I'm not Repping for him, but Ive been able to get everything owed to me.
> 
> Not sure if I can help, but I'm truly willing to help all my bros on this board.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 2, 2011)

hypno said:


> Wow DW still waiting? Hopefully your stuff is in the current shipments he sent out. If not that would be unbelievable. I know you been waiting a long time. Good luck bro!


Yeah still waiting.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 2, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> says the guy with 3 posts??????...



he now has 4 posts.....


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 2, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> RNM Rep resume:



^^^lmao!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 2, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> RNM Rep resume:


 

Just trying to help guys out if they need it or want to take.  Only trying to make sure everyone gets what they paid for.  I will compile a list of everyone, what's owed, and how late it is.  Put it all in a clean email and send it over to Raws so he has a "Master" list so to speak.  

Take it for what it's worth LittleGuy... looking out for my brothers here at IM.


----------



## RAWS n More (Dec 2, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Just trying to help guys out if they need it or want to take.  Only trying to make sure everyone gets what they paid for.  I will compile a list of everyone, what's owed, and how late it is.  Put it all in a clean email and send it over to Raws so he has a "Master" list so to speak.
> 
> Take it for what it's worth LittleGuy... looking out for my brothers here at IM.



LOL, i dont need a master list. A few bros waiting, but that's not domestic stuff. I have no outstanding orders i know of on IM.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 2, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> LOL, i dont need a master list. A few bros waiting, but that's not domestic stuff. I have no outstanding orders i know of on IM.


 

good deal


----------



## SRX (Dec 2, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Bro endurance was a new order. I mailed prince there was a prob w/ sponser fee. Will be taken care of tomm. I have mailed parf and told him he will be paid tomm and i will mail capt tomm at noon w/ his refund as i said i would.
> 
> There is no getting caught up now, im caught up and taken new orders and shipping next day.
> 
> ...


 


That all sounds great but there is still a fact that you asked in email for your brewer to underdose your gear and "WE" the customer will never know.  HAHA  Good luck with that sir


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 2, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> LOL, i dont need a master list. A few bros waiting, but that's not domestic stuff. I have no outstanding orders i know of on IM.



Pitt thats a no on the job.  WP?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 2, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Pitt thats a no on the job. WP?


 
Hahaha... no thanks bro... I don't want to rep for anyone... but I'm always looking help board members out.


----------



## SRX (Dec 2, 2011)

accl2325 said:


> For what it's worth I've been waiting on an order from raws for a while now got my tracker a few days back. I'm still waiting in it to work but he has been much more responsive and has been replying to all emails. I will post when it shows.


 

OK Raws ,,,lol


----------



## RAWS n More (Dec 2, 2011)

SRX said:


> OK Raws ,,,lol



Your probably the most gay member in the bb'ing forum world. At l;east Rednack can be amusing. Your just as waste of bandwith.


----------



## SRX (Dec 2, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Your probably the most gay member in the bb'ing forum world. At l;east Rednack can be amusing. Your just as waste of bandwith.


 

OK scammer

Just remember im not the one who asked for my brewer to undose gear in a email and then try to fuck my brewer over. Yes you tryed to fuck him. You think for a min people believe you got fucked and you were only doing a favor not makeing a penny. SURE BULLSHIT!!! Your a well know scammer Paramount ,Performance,RAws. At least try some new bullshit lines. Hows the tons of email your getting ,,lol,,and hows the ONE DAY "on point" next day "over dosed" oil you pushing. Your the biggest bullshitting guy around. So drive your Ferrari with the wife,kiddies, and girlfriend to you million doller home and try and brew some real gear.


----------



## Laborer (Dec 2, 2011)

So what can you say about paramoint and performance labs?


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 2, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Your probably the most gay member in the bb'ing forum world. At l;east Rednack can be amusing. Your just as waste of bandwith.



Big true


----------



## big60235 (Dec 2, 2011)

Is it possible that all the whining and crying about Raws past could stop now???? I mean if all you people would spend the hours and hours a day you do bitching about Raws and maybe volunteer at a soup kitchen or the red cross this world would be a much better place. If you like a different sponsor have at it.  

It seems like Raws has taken care of what went wrong in the past and is moving forward. He took care of my situation and all well. I commend him for taking care of the Old Orders as quick as possible. There was a situation with a Gen eral company that took millions of dollars in orders, shut down, and spit in the face of those people but reopened and took new order under a Regen erated company name and still hasn't made good on those old orders. They were Gods in the eyes of everyone within a couple days. Raws on the other hand had a challenge, took some time to resolve it, but is taking care of business with his old customers yet he is still being treated like a piece of crap. 

In the end I would ask all the complainers, if you were Raws and someone MF'd you all day long for weeks on end. Would you put them on top of you "Take care of first list". I would make all you wait until dead last just to fuck with you. Haters are going to hate no matter what. Try and find one post where I have discussed my situation with Raws and what did or didn't take place???? It all been done professionally between me and Raws. Got my shit and am a happy customer.


----------



## cad500 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hell i get all my packs...6 for 6   7 for 7   8 for 8.    It sucks that bros not getting their orders cannot imagine what they ordering and not getting.  I got gh, oils, tabs etc.  Packs are still coming to.  I have had a good experience.

let the blasting begin..............rednack gotta be out there somewhere!  But i love him...well if it gets cold enough i will!


----------



## coolrise (Dec 2, 2011)

Respect gets Respect.....


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree with Big... Raws could easily have split with all our cash and started a new name on another board.  Instead, he took the beating like a champ (fucking Rocky style) and came back swinging.  I honestly didn't think I would see my 2 orders when he first got knocked off the board.  But then sure enough, he came through with both.  I think at this point he has 2 or 3 more bros to sqaure up with and all is resolved.  Raws deserves a little respect and props for taking this circle beatdown, and still coming through.


----------



## coolrise (Dec 2, 2011)

Raws is G2G...


----------



## SRX (Dec 2, 2011)

cad500 said:


> Hell i get all my packs...6 for 6 7 for 7 8 for 8. It sucks that bros not getting their orders cannot imagine what they ordering and not getting. I got gh, oils, tabs etc. Packs are still coming to. I have had a good experience.
> 
> let the blasting begin..............rednack gotta be out there somewhere! But i love him...well if it gets cold enough i will!


 

Redneck like it deep in ther bro, you sure its getting cold out soon


----------



## cad500 (Dec 2, 2011)

SRX said:


> Redneck like it deep in ther bro, you sure its getting cold out soon


 
Ahhh Shit i should have known better.  Of course she likes it!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Rednack (Dec 2, 2011)

I expected alot more creativity from you carpet munchers...

you girls need to stop drinking from public urinals..


----------



## Killermonkey (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^^ this is why I neg you so often as I do! Simply, you are an idiot!


----------



## RAWS n More (Dec 3, 2011)

SRX said:


> They always come back with a new name. If hes gone from here for good we need to keep a look out for his list on other boards. Watch for same sale tatics.





IM GONNA START CALLING YOU CORKY, COS YOU ARE A REAL TARD. AHH duhh. "hey guys lets watch out for raws list on other boards,so we can catch him"  Watch for his subtle sale tactics. 
"OOPS I FORGOT TO PUT THE OTHER 'c" IN TACTIC. 

Dude, dont hate so hard bro, its all good. You want me to send you a few bottles bro. OK bro just send the name and addy to ship to at my email. Mabey  if i send you a few bottles you will quit bashing me.  If i had to guess id say you run Popov mostly. Ill send the dc# asap ok. 

Do you have a job?  If not, could you please rep my cock. Be careful though cos its gonna shoot orders all over you.


----------



## SRX (Dec 3, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> IM GONNA START CALLING YOU CORKY, COS YOU ARE A REAL TARD. AHH duhh. "hey guys lets watch out for raws list on other boards,so we can catch him"  Watch for his subtle sale tactics.
> "OOPS I FORGOT TO PUT THE OTHER 'c" IN TACTIC.
> 
> Dude, dont hate so hard bro, its all good. You want me to send you a few bottles bro. OK bro just send the name and addy to ship to at my email. Mabey if i send you a few bottles you will quit bashing me. If i had to guess id say you run Popov mostly. Ill send the dc# asap ok.
> ...


 


I thought redneck was reping your cock? 

You do the right thing i mind my biz. Its simple

Good luck to you.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll take some tren a on the house, if you didn't give it all to heavy and the captn that is.


----------



## delcapone (Dec 3, 2011)

SRX: Does raws owe you anything? If he does I"m sure you"ll get it. If he doesnt what the fuck are you doing commenting on anything?


----------



## secdrl (Dec 3, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> I'll take some tren a on the house, if you didn't give it all to heavy and the captn that is.


 

lol


----------



## secdrl (Dec 3, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> IM GONNA START CALLING YOU CORKY, COS YOU ARE A REAL TARD. AHH duhh. "hey guys lets watch out for raws list on other boards,so we can catch him"  Watch for his subtle sale tactics.
> "OOPS I FORGOT TO PUT THE OTHER 'c" IN TACTIC.
> 
> Dude, dont hate so hard bro, its all good. You want me to send you a few bottles bro. OK bro just send the name and addy to ship to at my email. Mabey if i send you a few bottles you will quit bashing me. If i had to guess id say you run Popov mostly. Ill send the dc# asap ok.
> ...


 
This guy RAWS is taking a bashing, but he's sticking around!! lol


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 3, 2011)

secdrl said:


> This guy RAWS is taking a bashing, but he's sticking around!! lol



I gotta admit, the dude keeps getting up!


----------



## secdrl (Dec 3, 2011)

Patriot1405 said:


> I gotta admit, the dude keeps getting up!


 

I know, bruh! He keeps getting caught with a jab and coming back for more. Nobody has landed the big overhand right, yet.


----------



## big60235 (Dec 3, 2011)

secdrl said:


> I know, bruh! He keeps getting caught with a jab and coming back for more. Nobody has landed the big overhand right, yet.



True dat!!!! Raws is a big boy and can handle himself. A few crying bitches doesn't scare him off.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 4, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Is it possible that all the whining and crying about Raws past could stop now???? I mean if all you people would spend the hours and hours a day you do bitching about Raws and maybe volunteer at a soup kitchen or the red cross this world would be a much better place. If you like a different sponsor have at it.
> 
> It seems like Raws has taken care of what went wrong in the past and is moving forward. He took care of my situation and all well. I commend him for taking care of the Old Orders as quick as possible. There was a situation with a Gen eral company that took millions of dollars in orders, shut down, and spit in the face of those people but reopened and took new order under a Regen erated company name and still hasn't made good on those old orders. They were Gods in the eyes of everyone within a couple days. Raws on the other hand had a challenge, took some time to resolve it, but is taking care of business with his old customers yet he is still being treated like a piece of crap.
> 
> In the end I would ask all the complainers, if you were Raws and someone MF'd you all day long for weeks on end. Would you put them on top of you "Take care of first list". I would make all you wait until dead last just to fuck with you. Haters are going to hate no matter what. Try and find one post where I have discussed my situation with Raws and what did or didn't take place???? It all been done professionally between me and Raws. Got my shit and am a happy customer.


Not everyone has been taken care of yet. As far as my order from July it seems like China is closed, or that is the report I am getting from Raws


----------



## meow (Dec 4, 2011)

Did RAWs get banned since it looks like no one can PM him? Hmmm..


----------



## coolrise (Dec 4, 2011)

meow said:


> Did RAWs get banned since it looks like no one can PM him? Hmmm..


The Question with no answer thus far....


----------



## djquirk (Dec 4, 2011)

Well my order just came yesterday so Raws is all good with me. T/A was less than 2 weeks.


----------



## big60235 (Dec 4, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> Not everyone has been taken care of yet. As far as my order from July it seems like China is closed, or that is the report I am getting from Raws



I'm a no point suggesting that every situation is resolved. I would suggest that you email Raws and keep after it. He will take care of it as soon as he possibly can. He is not taking your money and running. After dealing with him for months that is not his MO to run. 

Things happen and it how the retail responds that matters in the end. If you keep thing professional and under control Raws will do everything he can to get it right.


----------



## big60235 (Dec 4, 2011)

meow said:


> Did RAWs get banned since it looks like no one can PM him? Hmmm..



I've had no issue with PM'n him. He usually is low key on the weekend to hang with his family. Email is the fastest way to get in touch.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 4, 2011)

start tuning up the microphones boys, the fat ladies about to sing...


----------



## Laborer (Dec 4, 2011)

He is no longer an elite member and cant pm him.....


Not looking good


----------



## OnPoint88 (Dec 4, 2011)

How does RNM not have negative reps? let the negging begin.


----------



## wesn2 (Dec 4, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> How does RNM not have negative reps? let the negging begin.



Your a douche


----------



## wesn2 (Dec 4, 2011)

Raws has answered all of my emails and everyone elses emails, and is on top of every last resolved order.
He Also let me know GH and raws will be shipped tom. from China.
 Everyones gtg, now you can stop your fake bitching, and collect your commisions from  who ever hired you.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2011)

Raw's is a selective scammer and will not be returning.


----------



## Laborer (Dec 4, 2011)

So much for him being g2g


----------



## SRX (Dec 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Raw's is a selective scammer and will not be returning.


 

For all the ones hes scamed in the past i THANK YOU


----------



## Laborer (Dec 4, 2011)

I just hope the bro's that are owed get what they paid for


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Raw's is a selective scammer and will not be returning.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 4, 2011)

Noooooooooooooo......


----------



## meow (Dec 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Raw's is a selective scammer and will not be returning.



Well this answers my question.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Raw's is a selective scammer and will not be returning.


 So waht your sayin is he's good to go


----------



## SRX (Dec 4, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> So waht your sayin is he's good to go


 

I think he ment his oils are" USP GRADE ON POINT"

no for real raws and his wife along with his girlfriend have solved world hunger, and i think NATO has take him in for some advice.


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 4, 2011)

Just curious. What is selective scammer? He only caters to the noobs and screws the vets?


----------



## colochine (Dec 4, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> Just curious. What is selective scammer? He only caters to the noobs and screws the vets?



yea thats what it seems like. I am a noob and have gotten all 3 orders and even a duplicate on one order that took a week longer than expected.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> Just curious. What is selective scammer? He only caters to the noobs and screws the vets?


He still owes many guys money. Big and small dollar amounts. He took care of some guys but not even close to all of them. He was given all last month to correct the issues. Issues are still unresolved at this time. He needs to make everything correct.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 4, 2011)

He'll be back soon enough with a Big Sale and 2 say T/A. Guaranteed.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 4, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> So waht your sayin is he's good to go


 






YouTube Video


----------



## secdrl (Dec 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> YouTube Video


 

LMAO. Liiiiiiike 1 in a million??


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 5, 2011)




----------

